# I'll add some good (I hope) news



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't have an official diagnosis of Spondylitis, but the ortho vet could not find any neurological issues with Copper even though he was sure he would. His disjointed gait seems to just be his way of compensating for the pain.

No fracture from the fall either. Big Whew!!!!!!

He is to take prednisone for an undetermined length of time in hopes he will continue to improve. I know it has bad side effects, but we have reached that point in his life where it is necessary.

He goes for a laser treatment in the morning and another on Friday.:crossfing

The head tilt and falling seems to be from arthritis and a weak back end. Not great, but something I hope medications and laser can help. He has multiple types of arthritis in his spine and hips, a partial ACL tear in his left hind and a degenerative disease of his right biceps ligament. He is just a tough old darling who is determined to have more good time and I will help in every way I can.

Maybe Toby sent some good vibes to his alter-ego Copper. Barb - I am ecstatic that Toby is responding so well. Just absolutely wonderful.: I love him you know. He has been my inspiration since I joined.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That's good news...and yes, we need more good news 'round here.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh that's great news! I still think he's sore from the fall, and he will continue to improve as he heals up! 
Toby sent lots of healing thoughts to Copper. He felt Copper sending them back to him, too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper is doing pretty well, but we won't make it for his appointment today. Luckily I noticed the car was overheating before we got too far and we could limp back home.

The cell phone gave out too and DH is out of town so I cannot risk breaking down with the boys in the car.

I'll get it checked out and hopefully fixed. It is sooooooo old with 300,000+ miles, but Copper is most comfortable in the dog mobile and therefore me too.

So Copper gets his prednisone and no laser treatment. Sigh. I wish he could have had both today, but I am so happy this is something that seems to be treatable. Not all of us have been so lucky.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

things happen for a reason, although we don't always know what they are at the time. It's very lucky that you were able to turn around and head home, too!
I hope Copper has a good, restful day today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I noticed an odd noise when I got home last night from dragging the boys all over, but I forgot about it by this morning. Luckily I remembered and checked the gauge before we got very far this morning.
I was going to take the truck, but changed my mind at the last minute so yes, I think it was not meant to be.

Copper stayed in the car when we got back. He was expecting a much longer ride and was sleeping soundly so I left him with the door open. He'll show up at the back door shortly most likely. He slept pretty well last for him. 6 hours straight at one point. I hope that means he is in less pain.:crossfing

We'll take it easy for a couple of weeks and he will have a forced rest. Not his favorite thing.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad for the good news. When it rains, it pours. Or so it seems. Jingles for the car and prayers for Cooper and for hotel's Toby. Sounds like all 3 of us need some r & r.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Copper is doing so much better. Him sleeping so long is a good sign, I think. Continued prayers that he keeps improving.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I decided to get serious about his massage and heating pad treatments again a couple of days ago.

He is walking noticeably better. No or almost no crouching in the back end and his tail is not so flat against his backside. He acts like he feels better too.

I've had company and have had a hard time making sure he gets massaged both morning and night, but I do it for at least 30 minutes wheneve I can.

He is down to 10mg of prednisone 2X a say.:crossfing


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Good news about Copper. I thought it was so sweet he remained sleeping in the car. I hope that with rest and your tender loving care he continues to improve.


----------

